# Cryptocorne Nurii (help iD pls)



## bruceqiu (Jan 18, 2013)

Here is the cryptocorne in my tank. The one who send it to me said it's nurii. Who knows it's correct location and name.

Some people told me if you want to id a crypt, you must grow emersed and they can flower. But in my tank the crypt is totally underwater, but it still flower. 

Here is the picture.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

is nurii, now idk about flowers.. but nice leaf! full plant shot?


----------



## Plant Freak (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice!! leaf I also will like to see a full plant shot...


----------



## bruceqiu (Jan 18, 2013)

Plant Freak said:


> Nice!! leaf I also will like to see a full plant shot...


Well this is the phone I took before it bloom.


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

If what you're asking for is specific collection information about the plant (that didn't have it when you purchased it), the best answer is to not add it. The only way to not generate false information and lies is to go ask the original seller about where they got it from and work from there, not ask random people for help. It is a very pretty C. nurii, however.


----------

